# Spider poop won't wash off my siding



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey folks. I live in a woodsy lot and have a lot of spiders around the house. I don't mind them, they eat plenty of other little bothersome bugs. But they leave a lot of poop and I have these yucky stains every where from it. It does not wash off, almost seems to bond with the dang paint. Will anything clean it off?


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 31, 2010)

It's Haloween, not April Fools, but it is funny.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 1, 2010)

I had the same problem.  Had felt good will toward the spiders, but now feel they don't belong on the porch.  Some big grey spiders pooped all over the vinyl porch siding.  I washed it with something or other - I think I brushed it off with car wash stuff in hot water.  Didn't come off easy.  I spray the area now with bug stuff to discourage them.


----------



## mrfjsf (Nov 1, 2010)

If it is the kind of stain I think it is, try some greased lightning. It the only thing ive found that takes it off.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2010)

If you provided those little teeny rolls of toilet paper...


----------



## JoeS (Nov 1, 2010)

Need to figure out a way to make glue out of it!
This stuff sticks to anything!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2010)

JoeS said:
			
		

> Need to figure out a way to make glue out of it!
> This stuff sticks to anything!



Don't give envelope manufacturers any ideas.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 2, 2010)

SAME PROBLEM..... no answer... its disgusting. I am about to just let the spiders cover the area by my porch so that it all matches. 

be careful if you use a pressure washer, Only aim down, if you dont, you will get water behind the siding and make a HUGE mess of your house. 

I Have scrubbed it with a stiff broom and water with poor results. 

Will be looking for an answer


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 2, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If you provided those little teeny rolls of toilet paper...




 :lol: 


good one...  i would think you should try and use some WD40, i simply dabbed some on the  rag and had at it (scrb)and it came off and did not hurt the vinyl siding.


----------



## pen (Nov 2, 2010)

These work great.  Just wet them and go.

pen


----------

